# Getting F@H and WCG working together?



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

I recently joined the WCG team after folding for a couple of weeks, but.... Any time i open the Bionic manager and get is working my F@H point halve 
I usually run at about 4000ppd but with bionic running it's gone down to about 1600 ppd, i've tried reducing the cpu usage of bionic to 50% but it has no effect. Any ideas as to what i'm doing wrong?
I'm currently using F@H gpu client + Bionic x64 client


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 7, 2009)

You need to set F@H to have a higher priority. Use the *-configonly* flag to change the priority from *idle to low*. If that does not work, you must seperate the clients on individual cores of the CPU. Use *Get & Set Affinty* to accomplish this.


----------



## 123bob (May 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You need to set F@H to have a higher priority. Use the *-configonly* flag to change the priority from *idle to low*. If that does not work, you must seperate the clients on individual cores of the CPU. Use *Get & Set Affinty* to accomplish this.



Buck, (or anyone) where do you set this flag?  Is it in a config file of the client?

Also, where is a good place to find daily type stats.  The page I get on fahmon seems to only show my totals, not my daily output.

OK, last noob question... What should I be expecting in ppd from a stock 8800GTX?

Sorry for the questions.  I cruised around a bit before asking, but couldn't seem to find answers.  F@H appears to be running fine on this farm cruncher rig, I just want to make sure it's not loafing around on me...

Regards,
Bob


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

Make a similar shortcut (if you already have one on your desktop) of your GPU client and rename it (you don't have to). Right click on it and select Properties. On the "Target" box you should see the address location of your client. Go to the end of that string, put a space and insert the *-configonly *flag. This will reset your client and reconfigure it to the settings that Buck mentioned.


----------



## stanhemi (May 7, 2009)

you can check your stats 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=50711


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Make a similar shortcut (if you already have one on your desktop) of your GPU client and rename it (you don't have to). Right click on it and select Properties. On the "Target" box you should see the address location of your client. Go to the end of that string, put a space and insert the *-configonly *flag. This will reset your client and reconfigure it to the settings that Buck mentioned.



Don't forget you will need to remove the -configonly flag or every time you use the shortcut it will open the config console and close 

If you are using a 32 bit OS you will see more CPU overhead on GPU F@H.


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Don't forget you will need to remove the -configonly flag or every time you use the shortcut it will open the config console and close



In my case I just copy the original shortcut and rename it configonly so I know the difference between the two


----------



## 123bob (May 7, 2009)

_Thanks much guys._ 

I just put on a second machine.  This machine had an 8600GTS loafing around in it.  I'll see what else I have laying around to throw at it.

Bob


----------



## silkstone (May 8, 2009)

Thanks buck. i got folding working again, it's now at 3500ppd, so slightly lower than before. but much much better than the 1500ppd i was getting


----------

